# Frogfish Finds (Devours) Nemo!



## Mantadude (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I was fortunate to film a pretty cool behavior of a Frogfish. While it is a little sad, as a nature videographer, this is the stuff we live for. I used the trusty Canon 5d MArk II with 100mmL.

Let me know what you think.
Dustin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnmZXMaEZAU


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like an aquarium shot. _Amphiprion_ that far away from an actinarian is rather unlikely.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 31, 2015)

Outstanding in every way.

sek


----------



## martti (Dec 31, 2015)

Mantadude said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was fortunate to film as pretty cool behavior of a Frogfish. While it is a little sad, as a nature videographer, this is the stuff we live for. I used the trusty Canon 5d MArk II with 100mmL.
> 
> ...



I think that you are very good in what you are doing and that you were a bit lucky this time as well.
Congrats. How deep were you?


----------



## MrToes (Dec 31, 2015)

*SUPERB! Did you color grade it?*


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

Great video. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Dec 31, 2015)

OP: Nice video! Looks like one less Clarkii around.


Zeidora said:


> Looks like an aquarium shot. _Amphiprion_ that far away from an actinarian is rather unlikely.


Not at all. They have to venture out to feed. And while they are often found hosting in a variety of anemones, not everybody in the ocean gets a house. Most species of Clownfish are very territorial.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 31, 2015)

Super stuff!!! Really enjoyed that


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Looks like an aquarium shot. _Amphiprion_ that far away from an actinarian is rather unlikely.



Well...I must have been dreaming this then. Because I distinctly remember being underwater in Bali in September recording this in Tulamben. ;-)

If you follow my stuff you will realize I don't do aquarium shots. And for further proof, here is an unedited version that shows my excitement underwater that has the audio...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB8-6SsDaIc.

Anemone fish actually can journey quite far from their host anemone. You have to be patient, and get away from them a bit. I backed off probably 10 feet or so, so it would feel comfortable to come out. I was filming the frogfish while it was moving, and missed the first strike on the anemone fish, so I knew it was hungry. Thankfully it missed, as my shot wasn't set and it was very shaky footage. I waited another 15 minutes or so, just waiting for this. It was very exciting, as I have wanted to capture a frogfish feeding for a long time. My only regret is that I didn't have a high speed camera.


----------



## martti (Jan 3, 2016)

Mantadude said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an aquarium shot. _Amphiprion_ that far away from an actinarian is rather unlikely.
> ...



Are you _sure_ it was you? 
Our reef (about half a mile from where I live) has strong current. The ocean (Indian) is very agitated as well.
You must have felt you were in paradise.


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Outstanding in every way.
> 
> sek



Thank you Sek. I appreciate that. Thanks for watching it.
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

martti said:


> Mantadude said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



Thanks. I was very lucky. I believe it was about 40 feet....I could be wrong though. I don't pay too much attention to depth unless I am really deep.


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

MrToes said:


> *SUPERB! Did you color grade it?*



Thanks. I shoot fairly flat, so I add a bit of contrast to it, which naturally saturates colors a bit, to compensate for the loss of color with the flat profile.


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Great video. Well done, Dustin.



Thanks you! ;D


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

GmwDarkroom said:


> OP: Nice video! Looks like one less Clarkii around.
> 
> 
> Zeidora said:
> ...



Thanks! Glad you liked it.


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Super stuff!!! Really enjoyed that



Glad you liked it!


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 5, 2016)

martti said:


> Mantadude said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



Pretty sure...lol.


----------

